# Video of Cat at Skull at 30K



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

So while filming from the cliffs overlooking Skull Rapid on June 23, 2015, this teal cat came by. Do you know who is driving this boat? 

https://vimeo.com/131816715

Yours, Tom


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

No I don't know who it it is but I Thank You Immensely for your excellent video!

It appears that Skull is washed out and not that difficult to run but Shock Rock has a Huge Pillow, maybe 6 ft or more? If that sumbitch tries to send you into Room of Doom you are not going to avoid it. 

Run Left, Young Man, Run Left!

-Horace Greeley, ca. 1865

P.S. Maybe he said Go West, Young Man, Go West. But he meant what I said above.

Peace,
the Capt


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I still have yet to understand how people describe 90 %ile run offs as 'washed out'. I've been through Westwater at very high flows and that term was not one that came to mind, 'incredibly powerful' is a way better descriptor. I consider the run in skull at these flows as 'stressful', not 'easy'. Pillows off shock rock are bigger than they look. And they look big. If you end up in the room of doom, just tie the boat up and start hiking out, don't waste your time trying to row back to the main channel. Still cranking out there in Colorado, keep your guard up.

Cool vid Tom, great perspective.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Wash Out happens when the waves in a rapid lose their amplitude and become (relatively) flat. Watch the video again and see the Cat run the rapid in a fairly flat attitude. Wash Out is not to say that the hydraulics become milder, quite the opposite is true. Think of Ruby/HT at hi water thru Black Rocks...
Peace,
Be Safe,
and Enjoy the Wettest May in Colorado's History (I am)
the Capt


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Video lies. Go see it for yourself....


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Wondering if you could call the ranger station- they record what type and how many boats in each group

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Wash out happens in that kind of water when a boil comes out of nowhere, sucks your tube under and flips your ass. Washout happens when you pop an oar on funky water above skull and flail into the pillow and it flips your ass. Washout happens when you see the pillow coming, you shit yourself, flip and when someone drags you out in moab and your shorts are clean.


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

zbaird said:


> Wash out happens in that kind of water when a boil comes out of nowhere, sucks your tube under and flips your ass. Washout happens when you pop an oar on funky water above skull and flail into the pillow and it flips your ass. Washout happens when you see the pillow coming, you shit yourself, flip and when someone drags you out in moab and your shorts are clean.


wish there was a like button!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

0 oars stokes through skull = washed out.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

YES! Thank you to the Moab BLM who connected me with the PH out of Durango! We have a winner!! Thanks Osseous!


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

Rapids always look easier from above, especially from a long way away. That is the problem here.


----------

